# Suboxone treatment



## Karen Schuetz (May 5, 2009)

I am asking if  anyone  knows how to actually bill for suboxone treatments-the guidelines.  We have a Family practitioner who is specially trained for suboxone treatment.

He initially sees patient and does a consultation.  For the next 2 days he has the patient come back in and and he takes his vitals and administers suboxone sublingually - he is monitoring the patient's medication.

He continues seeing the patient once a week for approximately 6 weeks.  My question is how to bill for all of this.  Should we bill for the intial visit and continue billing for office visits after that?  Should it be considered counseling visits?  Please help me.  I do not know where to look for the guidelines.  I would appreciate anyones help.

Thanks,

Karen


----------



## tfreeland (Jun 4, 2009)

We are using E/M codes.  If time is extended, add 99354 with no modifiers for either code.  Make sure the provider documents time spent with patient.

Terri Freeland, CMM, CFPC


----------



## tgerlack@healthfirstfamily.org (Oct 4, 2016)

*Suboxone Visit*

Hi,    I do know that when a provider sees a patient for suboxone it is coded as an E/M visit.  My question is:  Our patient came in to see the provider and also the Mental Health counselor.   Do I bill the MH counselor visit with  Psychotherapy CPT 90832--37 or do I use CPT 99408-09 Alcohol and/or substance abuse screening and brief intervention.   

Tina


----------



## APatterson228 (Aug 29, 2018)

is a drug test included in the 99408-09 or would you bill that separate


----------

